# Turbo Lag???



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

Can Someone explain the effects of turbo lag on a car, what does it do?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

something like this:

"vroooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm PPPPPSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!"

and from the driver's perspective it's:

"uuuuuhhhh..... WHOOOO HOOOO!"


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

Is Turbo lag bad???


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

no it's normal.


----------



## dwill9578 (Jan 13, 2003)

Yes it is bad, the time that is spent in "lag" is time wasted, hence companys that porduce turbo's try to elimanate it all together. it takes time for the turbo to spool and push the gases into the motor to create the advertised power. normally aspirated engines deliver power on demand unless there are puny then they rely on a variable intake or switch cam timing aka VTEC.


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

does that happen when u shift gears???


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

It happens whenever you're at low rpm or let off the gas for a sec, but if you're at high rpm and just let off the gas, the lag is very short when you get back on it. The real lag is when you're at 1.5k rpm or so and you hit it, depending on the turbo, you might have to get up to 3k or so yourself before you start to feel the boost.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the way I look at it, with our cars, and mine, turbo lag gives me a chance to get traction before full boost at 2800rpm


----------



## dwill9578 (Jan 13, 2003)

he's got it, although many new cars IE Saabs all but have elimanted lag in their cars,only after about 20+ years of making them, but in my eye's there's no replacement for displacement. I got a buddy with a WRX and all's you feel under 3500 is the standard 165 horse spread evenly 4 ways until the boost hits then it go's. I heard the STI doesn't have much lag although I read the EVO 8 does-both awesome cars, IMO Subaru did a great job with then WRX, the older ones were hanos


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

lag is basically how much slower the turbo is going than if you were to hold the engine at a constant rpm. its not really BAD, exactly, it just doesn't do you any good. BOV's will really reduce lag when you shift gears, but you're still only a little better off than you were at that rpm in the last (lower) gear. a little instead of none bc if your turbo is lagging by x seconds it takes you less time to get ahead of it more in lower gears. that's why N/A cars are dyno'd in 2nd and turbo'd cars in 3rd.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Check out this link.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24097


----------

